# Activation of the innate immune system in patients with irritable bowel syndrome.



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Activation of the innate immune system in patients with irritable bowel syndrome.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1917479...Pubmed_RVDocSum


----------

